# WalMart "what a joke"



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't go to wally world that often, only if I need to get pissed off. Well, this morning was one of those days. 

I got there early before the goonies showed up in the pajamas and lord knows what else they ware they call clothing.  I needed to get a belt to keep my britches from falling down my butt cheeks, and to get a garden hose. I grab a cart and begin my way to the mens department. I find the belt's, but they have the isles so full of crap, you can't get your cart down it. (Beginning to get upset) I find a belt, and push on to the garden canter looking for a hose. I looked at a couple different hoses, but they are scattered about the shelf with no pricing to be found. (now I'm upset even more)

I make my way to the self check-outs and begin scanning. Yup, the hose was a cheap $30 for a 50' hose. Better than I thought it would be. Things are looking up and my attitude is changing. I head for the exit and an associate stops me and says the doors are closed, I would have to go to the other doors. (attitude changed) I walk to the truck that I parked in the "North 40" away from any vehicles. To my wonder, there is a POS car parked next to me on my passenger side. I better check it out I thought. Sure as the sun rises, there is a ding in the truck where they opened their door and wacked the truck. I held back and didn't do what I wanted to do. I couldn't have done any damage to the car at all. It likely would have helped the looks of the car. 

I did leave a note on the cracked windshield under the falling apart wiper blade. I won't repeat the content of the note, but, I'll say this....it wasn't an invite for Sunday dinner. 

Why do I go this store? I'm absolute nuts for doing it. 🤪


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Hate to tell you this but this is common for any and all stores now days. 

On the ding on the truck, I had a brand spanking new Ford Explorer with less than 500 miles on it. I went to a store and parked in the west 40, not a single vehicle around me. I came out and there was a truck and camper parked a few spaces away, no problem but the lady that was sitting on the steps of the camper didn't look too happy. I got home and decided to wash my new vehicle and what do I find but a nice scratch on the plastic bumper where a shopping cart hit it. Now I know why the lady sitting on the campers steps looked like she did.

But back to Walmart, the only ones that I have ever seen that looked half way organized were the ones that just opened. After than people pick things up and then just put them wherever they feel like leaving them when they decided not to buy it. Shelves go unstocked with merchandise sitting in boxes in the middle of the aisles. But this problem is them trying to find competent help to stock the shelves. 

On the belt, I switched to suspenders a number of years ago. They work wonders in keeping my pants up above the crack in my rear. I still wear a belt but that is to hang my Leatherman on. 



Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

We bought our first ever new car this month and someone at Walmart dinged it under the same circumstances, ie parked far away with plenty of space. 

Wally World is actually it's own universe. But what can we expect from a place that low-balls distributors and employees.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Wally World is the Dark Side. 
CEO is Darth Vader !!

Have never been a fan. They ruined the retail business with the way they took over. Grocery bizz used to be a good family supporting career. Not any more. They took out the pay, and the benefits. And put many family owned small businesses under. 

But everyone shops there because they are cheaper ??

Okay, rant over........Sorry 😐

And the parking lot thing you guys talked about is dead on. I have always parked far away and walked. But it's like a magnet. When you come back to your outfit there is people that have to be right next to you. 
Drives me crazy 😜


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Here's an oldie but a goodie





People Of Walmart


Funny Pictures of People Shopping at Walmart




www.peopleofwalmart.com





Here's the Utah section.





Utah Archives - People Of Walmart







www.peopleofwalmart.com





Walmart was never too bad in the past, but within the last few years, it's gotten remarkably worse. Gee, can't imagine why...


----------



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

What, no mention of the staff shoppers and their blue, RV-sized carts, pulling stuff off the shelves like it's an episode of Guy's Grocery Games?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

utskidad said:


> What, no mention of the staff shoppers and their blue, RV-sized carts, pulling stuff off the shelves like it's an episode of Guy's Grocery Games?


Oh ya, that is crazy. Those suckers will run your ars over if your in the way.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm just greatful I have a Walmart around to shop at and enough money to do so. Although, I do wished they carried trail cams this time of year, they told me they won't get another batch of them until winter time.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

ridgetop said:


> I'm just greatful I have a Walmart around to shop at and enough money to do so. Although, I do wished they carried trail cams this time of year, they told me they won't get another batch of them until winter time.


Check Camofire out on Tuesdays. Then do some research to see if they are a deal or not.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

The inventory scenario is just wild. Our local store is now piling grills and smokers 5+ high in the middle of aisles. They got flooded with inventory, likely some stuff that was for last summer's sales.

But wait until AB5 goes into full effect in CA. We really have no clue how that's going to affect the supply chain into the near future.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> I'm just greatful I have a Walmart around to shop at and enough money to do so. Although, I do wished they carried trail cams this time of year, they told me they won't get another batch of them until winter time.


Poking the Bear I see.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Critter said:


> Check Camofire out on Tuesdays. Then do some research to see if they are a deal or not.


That's where most of my cameras come from, I have got refurbished ones at a really good price.


----------

